# Children, Vizslas, & Guns



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

For those of you who hunt with your kids or grandchildren, at what age did you introduce them to guns? What type? What type &/or gauge do they hunt with? My 1st shot was a rifle. How old were they before you took them hunting? What was the 1st thing(s) you taught them about hunting with a V, or any dog, and safety? What did the kiddos hunt 1st....birds? Thanks & sorry for so many questions


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

One more ? Are kids required to get hunting license in your state?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

in most states children are made to pass a gun safety and hunting course-started mine on bb guns-then 22-then 410-the most important thing they learn is from their mentoir-always carry a high gun in the feild-no dog or person gets shot pointing at the sky-common sense is not taught in a class-it's up 2 u teach what is safe-child or adult if they are doing something unsafe point it out right away-if they do not like it leave the feild-


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In Texas kids are required to have a hunting license but it only cost 7 dollars. They are also required to hunt with a licensed adult until they take a hunters safety class.
Mine start young plinking with a BB or pellet gun, usually around 7 years old.
They advance from there at different ages depending on their maturity level.
They shoot plenty of skeet and trap long before they ever wingshoot in the field. The youngest person to ever shoot over one of my dogs was my son at 14 years old. There are some people that are 20 that I wouldn't let hunt over them.
My main rule when hunting over dogs *There are no low shots.*


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

12. He has been on the skeet range with a 20 and a 12. The 20 is prob best for him. All kids and dogs are different. ALWAYS supervised. They must hunt without dogs as if there were dogs and prove they understand all the safety issues. In NJ the hunter safety course is required and the license is free.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

WA.... hunter saftey is required and hunting lic. also cost $. I did mine when i was 13....along time ago. Lol


----------

